# OLD SCHOOL PRECISION POWER PPI A600.2 ART SERIES US AMP



## Mr. Randy (Apr 21, 2006)

not my ad...but just thought id share...looks like in great condition...ive always wanted to try the art series...

OLD SCHOOL PRECISION POWER PPI A600.2 ART SERIES US AMP - ebay (item 270603850515 end time Aug 05, 201014:23:00 PDT)


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

maybe so but why did he crack it open if it never had work done to it? That usually keeps people away from them esp. at his price. Its nice but not that nice. There are better looking ones on the 'bay right now for slightly more cash.


----------



## soundlevel (Feb 17, 2009)

great amps


----------



## n2bmrs97 (Jul 21, 2010)

if any diyma members are in the orange county area you are more than welcome to take a look at the amp and board, never been abused or repaired, I also have the new arc audio xxd4080 (80x 4rms) 4 channel BNIB $179 local pick up


----------



## n2bmrs97 (Jul 21, 2010)

nice day today bump


----------



## soundlevel (Feb 17, 2009)

pm'd on the arc, thanks for the image subs they sound great


----------



## n2bmrs97 (Jul 21, 2010)

glad you like the subs, I will be posting more gear very soon friend, take care


----------

